

Putin calls the Internet a "CIA project" - callum85
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_RUSSIA_PUTIN_INTERNET

======
avmich
That's for internal, in Russia, consumption, for those who don't know better.
Pay no attention... to the phrase itself.

------
at-fates-hands
I heard an interesting quote from former POTUS Bush 43' when he was asked
about the current situation in the Ukraine. He said when he spoke with Putin
when he was in offie, Putin always saw everything that happened in the world
as either as an advantage to Russia or an advantage to the US.

It struck me since it seemed to be a rather one dimensional thought process
for a guy who seems to be quite intelligent.

~~~
massappeal
dudes ex-KGB, so it kind of makes sense that that's how he sees the world

------
api
Putin is a KGB project, so he would know. :)

